

Show HN: Dollar and Cent Library for Swift - agp2572
https://github.com/ankurp/Dollar.swift?cents

======
ankurpatel
Dollar is a functional library like Underscore or LoDash and Cent is a library
of extensions to common types of objects like ActiveSupport

------
dmishe
>$.tenth why, just why?

~~~
ankurpatel
The person who added that feature wanted to add Rails style active record
extensions.

